# Dehydration. pics



## oldtimer (Dec 12, 2010)

Dehydration. pics

Here are some pics of calves with sunken eyes which is one of the first sign of dehydration.
Dehydration is most often a sign of a more serious problem.
OT

This pic shows that the eye soes not protrude from the socket.









Again no budging and eyeball does not fit the socket and eye appears dry.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Oldtimer, very helpful pictures...Topside


----------



## oldtimer (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is what can happen if you keep blind animals! (DH)
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*









Now I donât care who you are--------------------Datâs funny!!
*
*
*
*
*
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy,


> Though the spirit of the proverb has been expressed previously, the modern saying appeared first in James Howell's Proverbs in English, Italian, French and Spanish (1659) [1], and was included in later collections of proverbs. It also appears in Howell's Paroimiographia (1659), p. 12.
> Some writers have added a second part to the proverb, as in Harry and Lucy Concluded (1825) by the Irish novelist Maria Edgeworth:
> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy,
> All play and no work makes Jack a mere toy


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Another good test is to pinch some skin. It should spring back quickly. If it doesn't than the animal is dehydrated.

I should add that most of the symptoms that are being posted lately cross specie lines and apply to horses, goats, sheep, etc.


----------

